# old nuns raped , some beheading done



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2014)

called decapitation in the article but beheaded is better word imo .   ---  Three Italian nuns murdered in Burundi officials - Yahoo News  ---


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 9, 2014)

Well, gee.

On whom can we pin this sickening crime?

I'd love to blame it on Muzzie scum, but it appears that they're only 5% of the population of Burundi, at most:

Burundi - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Maybe the _government_ is to blame???

Someone always is, that's for sure.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2014)

Oy. Sigh.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 9, 2014)

When are the Neo-Cons going to call for us to invade?

Oh, wait...no oil.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2014)

active 5 % perhaps , good googling though , course I didn't blame anyone but I had / have my theory .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

How terrible.  Raping and killing old nuns?!!!  Seems like a "statement" to me.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 9, 2014)

yep , makes no sense at all Chris , I can understand robbery but why the torture and death ??    Might be a statement as you mention .


----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, it's a statement all right. "And? Try to stop us. We can do as we wish".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> When are the Neo-Cons going to call for us to invade?
> 
> Oh, wait...no oil.



So you would suggest that we invade a country when there is absolutely nothing in it for us?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > When are the Neo-Cons going to call for us to invade?
> ...


^^^ Spoken like a true Right-Winger.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You mean like a person with common sense.    Why shouldn't we go after oil?  Give me one good reason besides your bleeding heart liberal ideological bull.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's fine.  But just be honest about it.

Don't give me fake WMD and "spreading democracy" and "liberating the people" bullshit instead of the truth.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyways, this thread is about Africa.  It's not really that surprising that this happened, considering the location.  I'm pretty sure that's a pretty volatile part of Africa.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Sure, it can be for those things too.  There doesn't have to be just one reason, you know.

Instead of spreading democracy (or religion, the reason the nuns were there), we need to spread education to some of those ignorant people.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, this thread is about Africa.  It's not really that surprising that this happened, considering the location.  *I'm pretty sure that's a pretty volatile part of Africa*.



Yeah, it is.

It just finished a major Hutu/Tutsi civil war that killed 300,000, and is one of the 5 poorest countries on the face of the Earth.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

They must be aware of the risks, just being there.  It must be worth it to them.  Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere near that place.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, this thread is about Africa.  It's not really that surprising that this happened, considering the location.  *I'm pretty sure that's a pretty volatile part of Africa*.
> ...


♫ "Toot toot Tutsi, goodbye
Toot toot Tutsi, just die..." ♫

BIG hit!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> They must be aware of the risks, just being there.  It must be worth it to them.  Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere near that place.



They're Catholic nuns. Of course it's worth it to them.

There are few groups of people with metaphorical balls as big as Catholic nuns.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They must be aware of the risks, just being there.  It must be worth it to them.  Personally, I wouldn't go anywhere near that place.
> ...



Lol.  My mother when to Catholic school, and she would always tell me stories about how mean the nuns were.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 10, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Some are mean, some are the sweetest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yup, I grew up right across the street from a Catholic church.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Well, gee.
> 
> *On whom can we pin this sickening crime?*
> 
> ...



No matter what, where and who, the why is almost always religion.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Well its not as though the US gives a large mouse's behind about human rights.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2014)

Usually when it comes to ' beheadings ' as the method of death its a PARTICULAR religion thats at fault  Luddley  .   Course , everyone knows that !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2014)

pismoe said:


> Usually when it comes to ' beheadings ' as the method of death its a PARTICULAR religion thats at fault  Luddley  .   Course , everyone knows that !!



Duh.

Edited to say -

There are lots of gods and lots of religions. Pick a god/religion and you'll usually find that people have been murdered and tortured in the name of that god.

OTOH ...


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2014)

changing the subject , trying to make some point ehhh Luddley ??    Thing is that when beheading are done its usually one single religious group doing them !!     Heck , beheading is punishment meted out by their religious law as they ' strike nonbelievers at the neck  ' !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2014)

pismoe said:


> changing the subject , trying to make some point ehhh Luddley ??    Thing is that when beheading are done its usually one single religious group doing them !!     Heck , beheading is punishment meted out by their religious law as they ' strike nonbelievers at the neck  ' !!



I answered a question with my opinion. 

That is not changing the subject. 

And its a fact that many millions of have tortured and killed in the name of a god and/or an religion.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 10, 2014)

changing the subject is ok then I guess .   So let me say that Governments have killed more people all over the world then anything else .   How many millions just in WW2 ??


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The US?  Why, was it the US who committed this atrocity?  I don't think so.  So what are you talking about?  We should invade and risk our own soldiers for another country's human rights?  Again, I don't think so.  We have to stop doing this and hurting ourselves unless there is something in it for us.  We NEED to be a little more selfish I think.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I don't disagree. I did not say that at all. Nor did Synthaolic say "we [should] invade a country when there is absolutely nothing in it for us". You read these incorrect statements into what was actually written.

We give lip service to being committed to human rights but the truth is, if they don't have oil, we turn our backs. 

IMO, we need to cut our mostly useless military and put our people to work rebuilding our own nation.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Unless we INVADE and occupy a country, there is NO WAY to secure human rights for the people.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 12, 2014)

pismoe said:


> called decapitation in the article but beheaded is better word imo .   ---  Three Italian nuns murdered in Burundi officials - Yahoo News  ---



Nice to know God's on top of things looking out for his servants.


----------



## indiajo (Sep 14, 2014)

pismoe said:


> changing the subject is ok then I guess .   So let me say that Governments have killed more people all over the world then anything else .   How many millions just in WW2 ??



About 70. Only around 15 to our account. The rest is on you and the Soviets.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > changing the subject , trying to make some point ehhh Luddley ??    Thing is that when beheading are done its usually one single religious group doing them !!     Heck , beheading is punishment meted out by their religious law as they ' strike nonbelievers at the neck  ' !!
> ...



That might be true, but there is no denying that this particular religion (Islam) at this particular time is the only one causing such death and destruction.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 14, 2014)

according to this article Islam is cruel and always has been , author gives some examples .  ---  Cruelty is Simply a Part of Islam Says Expert - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva  ---


----------

